# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Verkaufsagentur 24? Ist diese Firma seriöus?



## Huntar (20 Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem zusätzlichen kleinen Nebenerwerb und habe eine Stelle für Dienstleitungen zum Verkauf von Waren auf Onlineplattforem von dieser Firma erhalten. Nun meine Frage an euch, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dienstleister machen können ob hier der Ablauf seriöus und zuverlässig ist?
Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juni 2022)

Der Name "Verkaufsagentur 24" reicht nicht  um etwas dazu zu sagen. 
Etwas mehr  muß es schon sein z.B *genauer* Firmenname, Adresse  oder Webadresse.
​


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2022)

So ist das nichtssagend. Aber zu Verkauf auf Onlineplattformen gibt es bereits Meldungen.
Aber ob das auf den von dir genannten Nebenerwerb zutrifft, kannst nur du herausfiltern.

Anbei 2 Links mit dem Vorgehen unseriöser Plattformen zum Vergleich.






						Achtung Betrug !!! Verkaufsagentur Hoffman Geschäftsführer Stefanie Weiss Düsseldorfer Str. 263 45481 Mülheim an der Ruhr  Telefon: 0208 98992291 E-Mail: [email protected] - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen
					

Da isser wieder..  Warnung !!  Betrug !!  Hier gibt es weder Ware noch Geld....nur der Betrüger bekommt Geld !!   Guten Tag,  Sie hatten sich für die offene Stelle im Bereich Heimarbeit interessiert. Erstmal vielen Dank für das Interesse, ich erkläre…




					www.auktionshilfe.info
				












						Vorsicht Verkaufsagenten-Betrug
					

Es werden seit Monaten über Annoncen im dhd24 ( "Der heisse Draht" ) sowie anderen Print- und Internet-Medien eine größere Anzahl von sogenannten "Verkaufsagenten" für eBay angeworben.  Diese sollen im Auftrag einer nicht existenten Firma Ware über ihr eigenes Benutzerkonto bei eBay einstellen...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				












						Vorsicht Verkaufsagenten-Betrug
					

Es werden seit Monaten über Annoncen im dhd24 ( "Der heisse Draht" ) sowie anderen Print- und Internet-Medien eine größere Anzahl von sogenannten "Verkaufsagenten" für eBay angeworben.  Diese sollen im Auftrag einer nicht existenten Firma Ware über ihr eigenes Benutzerkonto bei eBay einstellen...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## ekk (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Verkaufsagentur24.com?
Ich habe von dort ein Stellenangebot bekommen, nachdem ich auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen eine Stellensuche für mich veranlaßt habe.
Ein Vertrag wurde geschlossen. Bei Bedarf schicke ich ihn.
Ich sollte Verkaufsanzeigen auf einem Anzeigenportal bearbeiten und dann nach dem Verkauf des entsprechenden Produktes 30 %
vom Verkaufspreis als Lohn bekommen.
Eine Lisa Herbig aus Köln ist die angebliche Geschäftsführerin.
Ein Anruf in Köln in einem Geschäft in der Nähe der angeblichen Adresse hat folgendes ergeben: Diese Firma existiert nicht.
Was kann ich machen?

Dies ist meine Erfahrung. Nicht seriös. Finger weg davon.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2022)

Auf der Seite ist kein relevanter Text oder Link. Anonym registriert


> Domain Name: VERKAUFSAGENTUR24.COM
> ----
> Registrar URL: www.publicdomainregistry.com
> Updated Date: 2022-06-12T02:16:35Z
> ...





> Was kann ich machen?  >>>  Nicht seriös. Finger weg davon.


Exakt


----------



## Müller (23 Juni 2022)

FINGER WEG
Ich war vor kurzem auch auf diese Lisa Herbig reingefallen.
Bis ich dann die IBAN gesehen habe, worauf das Geld weiterüberwiesen werden sollte sind bei mir alle Alarmglocken angegangen. 
Natürlich mit Anzeige usw..die Schweine machen immer weiter  ich könnte kotzen


----------



## J.K (6 Juli 2022)

Ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen von einer Petra Meier aus Köln. Die Rufnummer existiert nicht, ich bin total drauf reingefallen und mache mir jetzt totale Vorwürfe weil ich meine Daten an diese Schweine weitergegeben habe.
Was mach ich denn nun?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2022)

J.K schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn nun?


Ärgern und abhaken! Wegen den Daten solltest su aber vorsorglich eine (Online-)Anzeige erstatten und einfach nur kurz den Sachverhalt erklären. Denn wenn die später Daten anderweitig missbraucht werden, könntest du auf den alten Fall verweisen.


----------



## J.K (6 Juli 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ärgern und abhaken! Wegen den Daten solltest su aber vorsorglich eine (Online-)Anzeige erstatten und einfach nur kurz den Sachverhalt erklären. Denn wenn die später Daten anderweitig missbraucht werden, könntest du auf den alten Fall verweisen.


Eine Online Anzeige ist bereits gemacht. Selbst mein Bankkonto lasse ich morgen auflösen und lasse mir ein neues machen


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2022)

Bankkonto auflösen ist nicht notwendig. Unnötiger Aufwand.
Konto regelmäßig auf Ungereimtheiten prüfen. 
Wenn Lastschriften reinkommen, die du nicht genehmigt hast, kannst du die innerhalb von13 Monaten zurück buchen lassen. "Unberechtigte" Einzahlungen prüfen und notfalls Geld beiseite legen, falls dann Rückforderungen kommen, hast du es bereit. 

Wenn du das Konto allerdings nirgendwo mit anderen ein und aus Buchungen nutzt, dann kann man es auch auflösen


----------

